# Is Pride Month overkill these days?



## JambledUpWords (Jun 1, 2019)

I understand why Pride came about in the first place. It was after Stonewall, but at that time, the LGBT were only looking to be seen as everyone else. 

Nowadays, it doesn’t seem like it’s enough to just have a parade and be done. Now there’s Trans Day of Awareness, Pride Week and Pride Month. It’s become so mainstream that it’s near impossible now to go a day without some mention of this specific group in the news. I feel like having all these holidays goes against being seen as “just like everyone else”. 

Of course, I know in some countries that the LGBT are still being treated unfairly. That said, Western nations are going a bit overboard on it, to where I think that some people are claiming to be LGBT now because it’s trendy. 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 1, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I understand why Pride came about in the first place. It was after Stonewall, but at that time, the LGBT were only looking to be seen as everyone else.


No, they're looking to be seen as fucking more special than everyone else.
Faggot month is retarded just like nigger history month and dishes washer history month. It's absolutely stupid and useless and anyone who believes this shit serves any purpose other than communist propaganda should just get publicly executed, preferably via hanging.


Edit: 
Need to add that if you want to bring awareness to the fact that sandniggers are still throwing faggots off rooftops, then you go over there and protest their stupid culture in their country, I don't give two shits what the goat fuckers are doing in their sand hellholes, that's their problem not mine. I don't need a fucking stupid bunch of crossdressers in my fucking streets to tell me that some idiot over in fuckistan got stoned to death.


----------



## Tardevoir (Jun 1, 2019)

I personally don't think so, especially since because, well, major discrimination does still occur in the world. I will say, maybe we should shift our focuses to places that aren't the US, UK, Sweden, France etc. etc. Don't get me wrong, bad shit still happens in the US with the Bible-thumpers, but I rarely hear about people trying to protect people in other countries, which is very disheartening. 

Also if people being happy with themselves is an issue, then... tough shit I guess? Unless people start getting violent about their views, then I don't see an issue with someone being prideful. Yeah, they may be a little in-your-face, but is it really harming anyone? 

@*RetardedCat*
surprised I didn't slice my arm open reading that edge


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 1, 2019)

CynicalGardevoir said:


> surprised I didn't slice my arm open reading that edge


Man I just hate the LGBTlowIQBQQ bunch so damn much, I can't help myself.


----------



## eldri (Jun 1, 2019)

I get the inkling that the LGBT community or at least the individuals that represent them would agree with this tweet.




I gather from this tweet that they expect others to be an ally but also be subservient which is horrendous IMO.


----------



## Tardevoir (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Man I just hate the LGBTlowIQBQQ bunch so damn much, I can't help myself.


What have they done to you besides mildly irritate you?


----------



## Recoil (Jun 1, 2019)

Pride Parade culture is bad for Gay Rights. If you don't believe it's a net loss, go to a pride parade once in your life and just watch.
If the idea is to integrate, making normies associate your group with degenerate insanity has no positive benefits outside of deliberately offending the host culture for the sake of some twisted sociopolitical psyop. It's like rubbing a dog's face in shit and I understand the left enjoys doing that but here it's both counterproductive and undignified.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah. It's not that weird that some dudes enjoy sodomy and venereal diseases anymore. In fact the Democrats have proven that all sorts of dudes love penis.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 1, 2019)

CynicalGardevoir said:


> What have they done to you besides mildly irritate you?


Try to tell me what I as a fucking faggot should want. Because they think they speak for every one of us, and if you just dare disagree with their dumb marxist ideas, or be mildly conservative and believe in proper family values, or be religious in a way they don't like. Then they'll just kick you out of their nice little group where they get to do all the talking for you?


----------



## Girlycard (Jun 1, 2019)

Honestly? Yes and no. I think due to being online a lot of us see the people who are bandwagoning. The more vocal people are the ones who want attention for their identities rather than celebrating who they are themselves. 

So you have the obnoxious people screeching for attention, you have corporations using Pride month to get fag money, and then you have people fighting over who is more "valid" online to win some internet oppression contest.

The idea of coming together as a community to celebrate who you are is a great one. Unfortunately, it's now a fuckfest of people who aren't LGBT trying to wiggle in with fake outlandish identities and lots of "wahhh you forgot my SPECIAL FLAG at your PARADE".


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 1, 2019)

Recon said:


> Pride Parade culture is bad for Gay Rights. If you don't believe it's a net loss, go to a pride parade once in your life and just watch.
> If the idea is to integrate, making normies associate your group with degenerate insanity has no positive benefits outside of deliberately offending the host culture for the sake of some twisted sociopolitical psyop. It's like rubbing a dog's face in shit and I understand the left enjoys doing that but here it's both counterproductive and undignified.


I wouldn’t be bothered by Pride parades if they weren’t so sex driven in some areas. I understand people like sex and it’s okay to enjoy it, but parading it in the streets is degenerate, no matter what sexuality. Even in Pride parades that aren’t adult focused, they still send the wrong message and it comes across as almost narcissistic with how special some try to make themselves because they are LGBT. If Pride parades stayed the same way as they did in the 70s, I wouldn’t really be bothered at all by it. Sadly, that’s not the case today.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm a fag and I've never been interested in pride month. I can respect what those before me have accomplished to help the community without acting like a re.tard in public running around almost naked and dry humping everything in eyesight. Pride events is a complete joke anyway. I believe that about any minority awareness event. I don't want to be singled out and thrust into the spotlight for who I fuck. Being gay is such a miniscule part of who I am, no more important than my skin color, my hobbies or my favorite movies. I have no reason to suddenly be "extra super duper gay" just because it's June. I'm well versed on LGBT events and struggles, but why sit and be morose or be radicalized over something that shouldn't be? I have no shame in myself, but I also feel no need to act like a walking stereotype and make my gayness the sole focus of my personality. 

Pride month has become politicized and a tool to push a certain agenda in my eyes as well, and that's not something I want to be a part of. Obviously I can't speak for everyone, just my rambling thoughts on it


----------



## Tardevoir (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Try to tell me what I as a fucking faggot should want. Because they think they speak for every one of us, and if you just dare disagree with their dumb marxist ideas, or be mildly conservative and believe in proper family values, or be religious in a way they don't like. Then they'll just kick you out of their nice little group where they get to do all the talking for you?


I understand these frustrations you have. I've had my doubts in certain kind of people and have gotten shit for it. People suck, but you seem very aggressive and you possess, shall we say, "colorful" vernacular, even for this site, which is why people may be upset with what you have to say.


----------



## Ponchik (Jun 1, 2019)

obviously not, i for one am glad that politicians and large megacorporations have the opportunity to be inclusive and market to us lgbtqiabbwbbq+ individuals

absolutely


----------



## Reynard (Jun 1, 2019)

Look at my avatar and tell me what you think my thoughts on it are.

For real, though, I totally agree.  Nothing wrong with people who are LGBT (my issue lies solely with the community that come from my issues with all communities in general).  If someone is gay, bi, trans, whatever.  It's not gonna hurt me.  Live and let live.  It's when you try using it for ulterior motives such as oppression points that I start getting upset about it.

However, the concept of pride is something I have an issue with.  People who don't have an issue with gays aren't "supportive," unless they're actively trying to get you laid.  We shouldn't have to make a big deal of sexuality, yet we do.  I understand that with the amount of people that hate gays even in Western countries it's sort of a middle finger to them, but I really do think they tend to go overboard.  I've never been to one because I already have social anxiety and seeing people in fetish gear in public isn't gonna help that one bit.  I also understand that it's about being proud to be yourself, but I feel being proud to be yourself typically means you don't feel the need to hold certain parts of you up for all to see at all times and act like it's this amazing thing.  It's not, it's just a thing.  Sexuality isn't good or bad, it simply exists, just as being trans is not good or bad, it's just a thing that you are.  These things are purely neutral in terms of what kind of person they make you.  I don't know, maybe I'm just a reserved person, but I don't like making one thing the epitome of my personality.  It might sound rich coming from me, since I shitpost about that stuff a lot, but that's more along the lines of just laughing at myself so that I never take myself too seriously more than anything.

Another issue I have with Pride is that it seems redundant in a lot of the places that have the biggest celebrations.  I understand the community aspect of it all, but if it's a middle finger to the bigots then they should really have them in more conservative states.  I understand that doing that makes it pretty goddamn risky, but if it's what I understand it to be, I feel like more people would be willing to take that risk to make that point.  I know they have them in pretty much every state and major city, but you'd think that the people in San Francisco would understand the redundancy of celebrating in a city known for being a haven for that community.  I would think they'd want to spread their message and give people in places where it isn't as accepted the courage to make the system change so that they're not hated for things they can't help and harms no one.

The way I've seen pride parades act these days honestly makes me think they do more harm than good.  Most people aren't smart enough or are too lazy/worn out from trying to put food on the table that they can't be fucked to do actual research or take the time to truly form their own opinion on most complex and/or touchy issues.  All the fetish gear and open sexuality stuff just makes them look like that's all that they're about to the general public.  Sure, the general public may be kinky, but most aren't parading it around in public.  They should simply look like normal people if they want people to see them as normal.  Not saying you can't be quirky with your unique look and style, but people might see you differently before they meet you.  It's just human nature and that won't change.

TL;DR: Yes, but I don't like that I have to say that.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 1, 2019)

CynicalGardevoir said:


> I understand these frustrations you have. I've had my doubts in certain kind of people and have gotten shit for it.


As long as you can see the point I'm making then it's fine by me. 



CynicalGardevoir said:


> People suck, but you seem very aggressive and you possess, shall we say, "colorful" vernacular, even for this site, which is why people may be upset with what you have to say.


Man I didn't know you niggers were such prudes, what the actual fuck.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 1, 2019)

I think it is overkill and kind of hypocritical since the majority of genuine discrimination towards the LGBT community in the West comes from within the LGBT community themselves. John Waters has even commented on this problem.

And when fucking _*John Waters*_ of all people tells the queer community to tone things the fuck down, you know you've gone off the deep end.

This is the guy who directed Pink Flamingos and is an openly flamboyant gay man with fairly left-wing political views (well, center-left by today's standards) and even he is sick of the SJW's and how they have cheapened the LGBT community with excessive politicization and commercialization.

Unlike the SJW's on the internet, John Waters was openly and proudly gay at a time where that actually could get you killed in many parts of the country and he was actually rejected from military service during the Vietnam War over the fact that he was gay.

This guy actually did suffer genuine oppression for his sexual orientation, while most of these SJW hipsters either never faced difficulty over being LGBT or at most had to deal with mildly homophobic grade school jokes or maybe some screeching from Bible thumpers if they lived in certain red states at the absolute worst.

Troons and dangerhair lesbian militants have hijacked the movement and basically shriek at and attack anyone who isn't their ideal of "queer" such as more normal gay men and lesbians or even transgender people who admit that gender dysphoria is a medical and psychological issue.

And may God have mercy on your soul if you're bisexual.

Bisexual men get accused of being "straight male fetishists" (almost as if it's the troons projecting or something) while bisexual women are seen as traitors and internalized misogynists.

Heck, Pete Buttigieg, the first openly gay presidential candidate of a major political party in American history tends to get flak for not being queer enough because he's not a troon or a walking stereotype.

Milo Yiannopolous, who IS a flaming and flamboyant collection of gay stereotypes is also widely detested because he's a basic bitch conservative and not a far-left SJW.

Basically, unless you're trans or a sufficiently "woke" lesbian, you're not safe in the LGBT community anymore.

Normie gays and lesbians are viewed as suspect, gay males are seen as passe unless they conform to the proper stereotypes AND political view points, and bisexuals are bordering on_ persona non grata_ at this point.

Now that we have marriage equality in all fifty states and all U.S. territories and the Supreme Court has struck down a lot of the old discrimination laws against LGBT people, all this pride stuff is a little excessive.

Castro District is not even a gay enclave anymore, it's a wealthy hipster neighborhood that uses the pride rallies to boost tourism. Same goes for the West Village in NYC.

Caitlyn Jenner, who helped spark a lot of this troon nonsense, was dropped like a rock when they endorsed Trump, even though Jenner has been an outspoken staunch Republican since the 1980's.

I can accept a general "pride month" or national pride day since the Western LGBT community have made a lot of progress in the last forty years (even if the SJW's and troons are close to pissing it all away) and I do support Bisexual Visibility Day (September 23) since there is a lot of discrimination against bisexuals and it's mostly from within the LGBT movement itself


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Try to tell me what I as a fucking faggot should want. Because they think they speak for every one of us, and if you just dare disagree with their dumb marxist ideas, or be mildly conservative and believe in proper family values, or be religious in a way they don't like. Then they'll just kick you out of their nice little group where they get to do all the talking for you?


Why you even want to be in their "nice little group" what kind of horrid degenerate are you? 

As a far right conservative, I actually love pride month because that makes all faggots look just like their more fucked up minority to the entire world, and pushes the quasi-rational masses to the right.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Try to tell me what I as a fucking faggot should want. Because they think they speak for every one of us, and if you just dare disagree with their dumb marxist ideas, or be mildly conservative and believe in proper family values, or be religious in a way they don't like. Then they'll just kick you out of their nice little group where they get to do all the talking for you?


I wasn't aware that being a faggot required being accepted by any particular group, faggot. I thought you just had to put your pee-pee in a pooper or two and you were good. So they don't like you. And? Lots of people don't like me; I don't cry about them not accepting me, I go on with my life.

Pride parades and Pride month are trash, don't get me wrong, but you're being a flamer about this.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Try to tell me what I as a fucking faggot should want. Because they think they speak for every one of us, and if you just dare disagree with their dumb marxist ideas, or be mildly conservative and believe in proper family values, or be religious in a way they don't like. Then they'll just kick you out of their nice little group where they get to do all the talking for you?


I wouldn't say that's the fault of the parade as much as it is the community.  All communities have some level of stripping people of their individuality and encouraging a mob mentality, but I've noticed that the LGBT community has been particularly egregious in that regard these days.  The community got politicized and it did exactly the opposite of what it was originally supposed to be about.  Nothing good comes from politicizing a community that is not inherently political, and you see no better example of that than in the LGBT community.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Man I didn't know you niggers were such prudes, what the actual fuck.



I love the surprise prudishness lol
It's how I know that I'm truly home.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Jun 1, 2019)

Nah. It's Pride Eternity at this point.
Bought you by Corporate (tm) INC.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 1, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I wasn't aware that being a faggot required being accepted by any particular group, faggot. I thought you just had to put your pee-pee in a pooper or two and you were good. So they don't like you. And? Lots of people don't like me; I don't cry about them not accepting me, I go on with my life.





La Luz Extinguido said:


> Why you even want to be in their "nice little group" what kind of horrid degenerate are you?


The point isn't to be a part of the group, fuck I'd love to just never hear about any LGBT group ever again. The point is that if I let these fags be my voice they'll just make me look like a fucking kiddie diddler when I just want to live in fucking peace and quiet and not have everyone ask me if I'm also a big fan of [*insert any weird fetish they're pushing today*] like all the other degenerates in the streets. 

The point is that if there was as many conservative faggot voices out there as there are loud dykes screaming about how men can have periods too, faggots would have a much better image. But they won't let conservatives have a voice cause today is punch a nazi day and anyone who's to the right of Karl Marx is a goddamn nazi.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Man I didn't know you niggers were such prudes, what the actual fuck.


lol calm down, newfag.



RetardedCat said:


> The point isn't to be a part of the group, fuck I'd love to just never hear about any LGBT group ever again. The point is that if I let these fags be my voice they'll just make me look like a fucking kiddie diddler when I just want to live in fucking peace and quiet and not have everyone ask me if I'm also a big fan of [*insert any weird fetish they're pushing today*] like all the other degenerates in the streets.
> 
> The point is that if there was as many conservative faggot voices out there as there are loud dykes screaming about how men can have periods too, faggots would have a much better image. But they won't let conservatives have a voice cause today is punch a nazi day and anyone who's to the right of Karl Marx is a goddamn nazi.


Your point is agreeable and I'm not gonna say otherwise, but holy fuck do you need to chill the fuck out, man.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> The point is that if there was as many conservative faggot voices out there as there are loud dykes screaming about how men can have periods too, faggots would have a much better image.


..You're not doing faggots any favours.

ETA: Forgot to call you faggot, faggot.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 1, 2019)

eldri said:


> I'm curious if most of the LGBT community feel this way
> View attachment 781157



What if more than 12 minorities "deserve" a month, who goes first? Also most LGBT today that are talking like this from what I've seen didn't "work" for shit, don't give me that bullshit, Pride Month started in 1969 right? Most of these fuckers aren't 50 years old so they didn't even exist when this started or went through the worst of it when it started. They're enjoying what much stronger, and likely more reasonable people started and acting like they've contributed anything besides making it the trash fire it is today.

It is absolutely an insult to act like some 20 something born in the late 90s truly contributed to Pride Month or its upbringing to where it is today, you don't have the backing to say that shit or pretend you did absolutely anything for this movement, these people, or this month in any reasonable fashion beyond just existing and maybe getting some pushback by some bible thumpers. Unless you actually got attacked to the point of fearing for your life for being LGBT, fuck off with that bullshit.

It is like when some 20 year old black person acts like they "suffered" with Martin Luther King Jr. when they didn't even fucking exist back then. It is an insult to those people to act like "you have" done anything to these movements you care about so much beyond exist.


----------



## School of Fish (Jun 1, 2019)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't say that's the fault of the parade as much as it is the community.  All communities have some level of stripping people of their individuality and encouraging a mob mentality, but I've noticed that the LGBT community has been particularly egregious in that regard these days.  The community got politicized and it did exactly the opposite of what it was originally supposed to be about.  Nothing good comes from politicizing a community that is not inherently political, and you see no better example of that than in the LGBT community.


It happens all the fucking time to these groups anyway.

They start out with good intentions and then they turn really idiotic and sometimes even dangerous.

One example of this is the Hippie movement. Flower power, peace, all that stuff. But by the end of the Vietnam War it would eventually disband and anyone that was left turned into violet thugs and the most infamous of these hippie splinter groups was Weather Underground.

Then you have the Occupy Wall Street movement. A bunch of people got together to protest income inequality and corporate greed and then a bunch of snakes and opportunists infiltrated the movement and it would implode from the inside out.

The Black Lives Matter movement is another example. These idiots rode on the Civil rights movement of the 1950's and the 1960's and used it as a front to be ironically being a bunch of hateful bigots towards anyone that is white and why they think white people for whatever dumb reason deserve to be treated as inferior.

And you also have third-wave feminism. A bunch of legbeards took what women before them fought for and then forever tainted the whole concept of feminism as a whole for them to bitch about why men won't go out with them on dates and not improve themselves.

The list goes on and the same thing will happen to the LGBT rights movement. Give it a few more years and watch the movement implode as more and more speds and morons continue to infiltrate it and people will eventually see it as a total joke sooner or later.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 1, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> ..You're not doing faggots any favours.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to call you faggot, faggot.


My online shitposting does not reflect the way I act in real life or the views of my employer™

or whatever people say these days to cover their asses


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 1, 2019)

I get to learn about LGBT people in history at at least, so that's interesting. It's less annoying than black history month.


----------



## Clop (Jun 1, 2019)

The only reason these events exist in any official capacity anymore is to sell shit. The further you can stretch out the definition of "persecution" the longer you can sell them pet rocks. Fifty years from now there's still going to be a bunch of hucksters claiming that LGBTFFA are getting hatred on such a grand scale that they're going to need all your money to combat it.


----------



## gun (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> My online shitposting does not reflect the way I act in real life or the views of my employer™
> 
> or whatever people say these days to cover their asses


Well to be frank, you should man up and tell anybody who tries to pigeonhole you as belonging to the LGBT movement "No, I'm not affiliated, they don't represent me, I disagree with their aims and values." otherwise you're not really doing anything about the issue you're complaining about. That's what I have to do when people attempt to pigeonhole me based on my stated values, it's part of being human.

Also, I thought the point of being a faggot was to uncover your ass (to accept a deep dicking).


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 1, 2019)

This thread is the gayest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jun 1, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> The point is that if there was as many conservative faggot voices out there as there are loud dykes screaming about how men can have periods too, faggots would have a much better image.



Obviously, because Milo Indianapolis has brought lots of respect to the community. 

And you don't have to constantly faggot in order to not be called an SJW or some shit because you're gay or whatever. Almost no one cares here, which is the way it should be, really.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 1, 2019)

Recon said:


> Pride Parade culture is bad for Gay Rights. If you don't believe it's a net loss, go to a pride parade once in your life and just watch.
> If the idea is to integrate, making normies associate your group with degenerate insanity has no positive benefits outside of deliberately offending the host culture for the sake of some twisted sociopolitical psyop. It's like rubbing a dog's face in shit and I understand the left enjoys doing that but here it's both counterproductive and undignified.


Ftr, there's no shortage of men in speedos and some other weird shit that's on a google shirt.


gun said:


> View attachment 781257


And I thought Goatse was impossible...


----------



## Crichax (Jun 1, 2019)

I really couldn't care less about any group designating a month as a time to celebrate the achievements of their members. It's a month name. Nothing more.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jun 1, 2019)

Recon said:


> Pride Parade culture is bad for Gay Rights. If you don't believe it's a net loss, go to a pride parade once in your life and just watch.
> If the idea is to integrate, making normies associate your group with degenerate insanity has no positive benefits outside of deliberately offending the host culture for the sake of some twisted sociopolitical psyop. It's like rubbing a dog's face in shit and I understand the left enjoys doing that but here it's both counterproductive and undignified.



Yes, their ultimate objective should be becoming mainstream, no more, no less.  These "Pride Weeks/Months" glorify homosexuality, basically shoving it down the throats of everyone else.  Have seen pictures of some of these "Pride Parades", and agree they are counterproductive.  In my opinion, the best "Pride Parade" would be just gay people walking down the street, in regular street clothes, just like anyone else, to prove that gay people are just like anyone else.  And then no more "Pride Weeks/Months" would be needed.  Actually, am not a fan of ANY "Pride Week".  I prefer unity as a people.


----------



## Spit bucket (Jun 1, 2019)

I'll just throw my 2 cents in. And this goes for anything LGBT related. The more you treat this as something extremely special and less like a natural choice, the harder it will be for people to consider this as normal.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 1, 2019)

I didn't know or care about pride month until I got spammed today by companies trying to virtue signal. I doubt turning it into a Hallmark event helps their cause.


----------



## big ol' idiot (Jun 1, 2019)

I really hate pride, its fucking retarded. Instead of showing people "look we're just normal people like you, we just happen to take it up to brown town" its absolute faggotry to the roof. 
Its above unreasonable to do it even anymore in cities like Amsterdam where gays are already accepted, have their own gay clubs etc. I'd get it if they'd do it in a place like russia where it's still illegal. Maybe the gays want to have something to fight against, then again I don't do it in the pooper so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 1, 2019)

It's been out of control for a while now. Funnily enough, I think that there is a very interesting undercurrent to it. They never once considered the optics of the behavior at pride outside of the context of "Uber accepting culturally relativistic society" pipe dream. I take comfort in how this has fucked them (har har har) outside of the Western world. Particularly in Russia. Had they not had sex crazed faggots openly grinding each other in minimal amounts of BDSM gear in front of any camera available, I wonder what the LGBT movement in Russia would have looked like. As it is, instead, Russia hates these people and is one of a few Eastern countries that do largely because of the ridiculous footage of the aforementioned behaviors defining "LGBT" in these societies. They are slaughtering faggots wholesale, especially in the Caucasus. Further, can you blame them when their society's only encounter with the idea of accepting this kind of thing is footage of shit like Desmond is Amazing? Or footage that belongs on Pornhub? Or word of mouth stories like Dylan Hafertepen? I don't think you really can. Sure there is an Orthodox Church component to this, but you don't exactly have to formulate their argument for them.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 1, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Yes, their ultimate objective should be becoming mainstream, no more, no less.  These "Pride Weeks/Months" glorify homosexuality, basically shoving it down the throats of everyone else.  Have seen pictures of some of these "Pride Parades", and agree they are counterproductive.  In my opinion, the best "Pride Parade" would be just gay people walking down the street, in regular street clothes, just like anyone else, to prove that gay people are just like anyone else.  And then no more "Pride Weeks/Months" would be needed.  Actually, am not a fan of ANY "Pride Week".  I prefer unity as a people.



That's basically what a lot of the early pride rallies were in the 1970's and 1980's and still were in more rural or traditionally conservative areas in the 1990's and 2000's.

The fetish stuff was first used at closed 18+ events (like the infamous Folsom Street Fair) as a middle finger to the Religious Right busy bodies in the more liberal areas like NYC or the West Coast due to looser morality laws in those areas, and while it spread to the more public events in those areas, it was mostly confined to the left-wing havens until the late 2000's at the earliest.

Everywhere else, the LGBT pride events were still about stressing the normality of LGBT folks and you didn't see borderline nudity or openly blatant fetishism displayed in public.

Heck, in the early pride rallies in San Francisco (the city that is synonymous with the LGBT movement) a lot of gay teachers and civil servants had to wear masks or head scarves to hide their identity so they wouldn't lose their jobs or be subject to actual violence from angry parents.

Even in left-leaning gay strongholds like San Francisco or Manhattan back then, at most you'd see a small handful of drag queens or bull dykes in flannel and work boots, or on a rare day a couple of guys in the more modest leather man outfits (the kind of costumes that could pass as normal biker wear and not obvious BDSM gear) and the rest were people in more normal clothing.

Most of the really outrageous and sexually charged displays in pride events during the 1970's, 1980's, and very early 1990's were very rare and confined to NYC, San Francisco, and maybe Los Angeles, and these events were usually held in October so they could be passed off as Halloween street parties and avoid any unwanted attention from police or moral busybodies.


----------



## sadbird (Jun 1, 2019)

What these days feel like they're meant to do is not make any kind of awareness, but it's a drill into public mind since they are well enough aware of it to practically screaming it in their ears- but also its a trojan horse of unsavory shit. Like when light came of the stephoknee wolscht case, it wasn't about a man who pretty much abandoned his own family for selfish twisted desires, it was "THIS PERSON IS TRANS AND MUST BE PROTECTED". 
For as much talk about trans rights I hear nothing of trans responsibilities lmao

It's also lead to a pedophilia overlap, which is only natural when you take adult sexual identity crisis and involve children. If I didn't know any better i'd almost say the endgame is a clever bait and switch (and if I was especially retarded I definitely would say that has already happened with desmond)


----------



## Foxxo (Jun 1, 2019)

I _would _ say no, as it's a free country, but they tend to insert themselves into other things already.


----------



## queue-anon (Jun 1, 2019)

Recon said:


> Pride Parade culture is bad for Gay Rights. If you don't believe it's a net loss, go to a pride parade once in your life and just watch.
> If the idea is to integrate, making normies associate your group with degenerate insanity has no positive benefits outside of deliberately offending the host culture for the sake of some twisted sociopolitical psyop. It's like rubbing a dog's face in shit and I understand the left enjoys doing that but here it's both counterproductive and undignified.



All the normie gays and lesbians I know are done with Pride. Like maybe they'll hold a brunch on that morning, but they don't bother with the events.

The degenerate part of it is really overrepresented. It used to be that, alongside the Budweiser float with buff men in banana hammocks, there would also be the lesbian moms and the parents of gays/lesbians and the newlyweds, so basically lots of family friendly components that speak to most of the L and G over the age of 30.  The L and G have also largely been pushed out for the T and other deviant/special snowflake straight people, and Pride now has to embrace every other social justice issue even, or especially, when those issues clash with LGB rights, such as the tension between the LGB that appreciate that Israel is the only Middle Eastern country where you won't be imprisoned, tortured, or killed for being gay and pro-Palestinian activists. There's also that ugly as fuck Pride flag that has brown and black stripes to make it more "inclusive" even though the rainbow flag was adopted in part to reflect the inherent racial diversity among the LGB. Fortunately it seems like I don't see that flag around anymore.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 1, 2019)

If you need an entire month to celebrate the fact that you like to take and give dicks in the ass or if you have Bruce Jenner disease (TM), then your parade float should be directed to the inside of a kiln.

First pride parades






Modern Pride Parades


Spoiler




















Then, there's Folsom Leather Pride, which is a mostly gay event.


----------



## ChickenGoesBawk (Jun 1, 2019)

My main issue is the fact parents bring their children to these events and there would be at least *one *person naked or wearing something innapropriate. Or even doing something inappropriate.

Like.. geez can you people not?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 1, 2019)

Arguments about Gay Pride parades often remind me of this Counter Signal Memes For Fashy Goys cartoon


----------



## Ambidextype (Jun 1, 2019)

I think the problem with the left in general is that it doesn't seem to have end goal in mind when they are supposed to draw the line and end that movement. Instead they keep doubling down to the extreme where they throw the nuance and subtlety out the window and want to have that minority group representation dominated in every single media and keep demanding impossible utopian society. It is hilariously ironic at the same time they are the ones cheerleading for multicultural society welcoming the people with backwards culture with no tolerance for LGBT group. Watching them doubling down that path is like witnessing an inevitable trainwreck in very slow motion.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 1, 2019)

It's not overkill, it's just irrelevant and people in general care about it about as much as they care about 'National Hamburger Month' or whatever. I didn't even know it was this month. You could've told me it was in September and I wouldn't know any better.


----------



## Ma_Hooty (Jun 1, 2019)

You know, when I was younger, no one cared about who you were after we got to know you. Due to the area I grew up in, there weren't a lot of minorities around, but that didn't automatically made us klankids. Might be a bit wary (which is a biologically normal), but once we knew you were cool, no one saw the asian/black/indian/mexican kid as asian/black/indian/mexican: _"This is Jamal - he likes Nirvana, makes the meanest pitches and has a link cable for us to fight and trade Pokemon!"_

Sure, some kids may have thrown slurs at them or tried to ostracize them, but those weren't normal kids. The normal kids stayed away from Johnny who made fun of Jamal's stutter because he also liked to hurt animals and steal.
'Treat others how you want to be treated,' was always, always, *always* beaten into our heads when we were kids, so when someone said, _"Heard you made fun of Jamal's stutter,_" during lunch break, we knew how Johnny was about to get treated. Same applied for gays. A bit weird, but that wasn't for us to care too much about - if Jamal liked Michael, then whatever; we didn't care about straight couples either.

I have no fucking idea when people started to care about what race you were or who you liked, but it sure as hell surprised me; equality is when you see someone as an equal, no differences to be seen or cared about so long as it wasn't hurting anyone, right?

Apparently not, I would learn later...


eldri said:


> I get the inkling that the LGBT community or at least the individuals that represent them would agree with this tweet.
> View attachment 781157
> I gather from this tweet that they expect others to be an ally but also be subservient which is horrendous IMO.


I have several friends and acquaintances who are gay and they curl their lip when they hear the term 'Pride Month'. _"I don't put myself into groups, especially the LGBT ones," _I remember a friend say when someone asked if they were doing anything for Pride Month one year.
_"They think they know what's best for us? They're a fucking cult."_

Why can't everyone just stop being a fucking cunt?

You're not special.

No one is special and it should stay that way, but that's not how it is right now and it's fucking assbackward reeetarded.

Noonecaresifyou'redifferentsostopbeinganastyfaggotcunttoeveryonewhodoesn'tcare.


----------



## PT 522 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes.
Everyone already accepts gays and the name "pride month" inflames tensions by making it sound like nobody else can be happy with who they are (I don't agree or disagree with either side, but it is there).


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 1, 2019)

They're a relic of the 1970's that have no real use or purpose in current year.

Eventually like Kwanzaa, Department Stores, or The Circus they shall be relegated to obscurity.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Jun 1, 2019)

the concept of pride month itself isn't overkill because LGBT people (mainly the T tbh) still face disproportionate amounts of violence compared to the general population. but the execution of pride month is the most grating thing on the fucking planet. the only part of pride that i actually look forward to is the inevitable tone deaf pandering done by giant corporations. so far i've seen rainbow colored doritos and i'm eagerly waiting for more.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 1, 2019)

I saw bobs cox and vagene at my last pride. Waving flags is fine but O don't think kids or anyone else needs to see your crotch.

Pride has mostly morphed into an event for fetishists and exhibitionists.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 1, 2019)

In a perfect world, it wouldn't be the case that Pride Month would be a problem. However, what you see today is a problem. I think to myself some times whether or not it's worth it to open a Pandora's box like "gay rights" since the logic that the LGBT used to gain those "rights" are now being applied to pedophiles and furries who want to stick their privates up a cat's ass.



Spoiler: And of course, you're going to have good ol' autists think that fictional characters are going to support their life decisions


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 1, 2019)

The pushback from the right against LGBT has really surprised me in recent years. 

Granted, these are ALT right, not your father’s Christian-right “Judge not lest ye be judged” crowd who say this with a sigh as though they don’t really mean it, but can’t say anything else.

It’s surprised me so much I can’t think of a concrete explanation for it. I mean, hatred of minorities is so passé these days, it’s not even edgy anymore. I believe it may have to do with a lot of alt-right lead-thinkers being themselves victims of sexual abuse.

(Contrary to the overriding narrative, most “homophobes“  are closer to “odium” than a phobia. Odium is the Greek root word for hatred, disgust and intolerance. So if you were to combine the two, homodium or homodes might be the result, even tho it sounds like commode.)

The other overarching narrative is that homodes are secretly homosexual themselves which is one of the greatest “no u” hoists in political history. You disagree with my position which means you secretly agree with it, in other words. And it worked marvelously in shutting up their opposition. Remember: it’s not about changing people’s minds. Limiting the power of your opposition is just as good.


----------



## Hail Nyarlathotep (Jun 1, 2019)

I wouldn't mind it so much if it wasn't so backwards a lot of the times. Why act like stereotypically flamboyant sexual degenerates, when that's the last thing they want people to percieve them as ?

It just confuses me.


----------



## Clintonberg (Jun 1, 2019)

tbh I just want to suck dick without any political movements attached to it


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jun 1, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Yeah. It's not that weird that some dudes enjoy sodomy and venereal diseases anymore. In fact the Democrats have proven that all sorts of dudes love penis.


You seem to be oddly concerned with where another man sticks his penis. That's quite gay


----------



## Coolio55 (Jun 1, 2019)

It was "pride week" up until 2018.
I thought they'd make 2019 "pride year" and continue into 2020 with "pride decade"


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 1, 2019)

Honestly, just copy and paste what Morgan Freeman had to say about Black History Month and change instances of black to gay and you’ll have an idea about my feelings on the whole thing.

Same with any other minority event.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 1, 2019)

Hortator said:


> The pushback from the right against LGBT has really surprised me in recent years.
> 
> Granted, these are ALT right, not your father’s Christian-right “Judge not lest ye be judged” crowd who say this with a sigh as though they don’t really mean it, but can’t say anything else.
> 
> ...



Eh, most of the "Alt-Right" hatred of the LGBT movement is more directed at the transgender community (or more specifically the snowflake troons) and the dangerhair lesbians who use the LGBT community to promote misandrist radfem nonsense or the SJW's who go and try to use the LGBT community as part of their intersectionality bullshit.

And when I say "Alt-Right", I mean the conservatives, libertarians, and centrists who aren't the standard old GOP Religious Right types that were so common in the 80's, 90's, and 2000's.

If you're talking about Alt-Right as in Neo-Nazis and White Nationalists, then those guys always hated LGBT people, either because the Nazis violently persecuted gays and lesbians as part of their eugenics programs (back in the 1930's and 1940's, the scientific community considered homosexuality a mental illness) or because the KKK has always hated queers due to the Second Klan (the national one from the 1910's and 1920's) being founded as an Evangelical Protestant militant organization and the Civil Rights-era KKK in the 1950's and 1960's following in those footsteps.

Notably, the later KKK groups that emerged in the mid-1970's and onward dropped a lot of their anti-Catholic rhetoric (so long as they were white Catholics) since by then groups like the Irish, Italians, and Poles were considered "white" instead of "ethnic" and fully assimilated and the mainline Religious Right was no longer actively and vocally anti-Catholic (although the hardliners like Jack Chick and Fred Phelps still were) but the anti-LGBT sentiment was still firmly in place because of the Religious Right still being fairly dominant.

Nazis and Klansmen always hated gays, but your secular right-wingers being anti-LGBT isn't because they hate gays, they just hate the troons and dangerhairs who currently dominate and politicize the LGBT community.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 1, 2019)

The thing that bothers me the most is that rainbow flags are everywhere during June and July, even when I go to the bloody bank, I'm forced to be reminded that gay people exist. "Gee, thanks bank! I came in here to withdraw some money but I got more awareness about how the 1st world is just so cruel to gays." WTF does keeping my money have to do with sodomy and scissors?

As a normie straighty, it feels like the community is making me feel obligated to do something. I don't know what but if I don't do it, they'll falsely call me a bigot cos I want to mind my own business and not get involved in gay right stuff.

I absolutely do not trust the LGBT, let alone the Q+ part, community and this take-over of June doesn't make my opinion of them any more positive.
I get having a rights organisation, a good cause to have equal rights for everyone, but to have an international group of people getting together just because they're not straight is just rеtarded. Do you just talk about how not straight you are or something?

Finally,  the veterans that lay their life on the line to fight for the well-being of the country and some dying in the process, they get one day and a couple minutes of silence. Raging millennial faggots get 30 days to flash their penises at kids and not get in prison along with special treatment of having no dissenting comments.


----------



## ChickenGoesBawk (Jun 1, 2019)

Just got off Tumblr...


what a mess.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks for reminding me to change my icon


----------



## kadoink (Jun 1, 2019)

ChickenGoesBawk said:


> Just got off Tumblr...
> 
> 
> what a mess.


 to be fair, Tumblr was a mess before you got on it.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jun 1, 2019)

queue-anon said:


> All the normie gays and lesbians I know are done with Pride. Like maybe they'll hold a brunch on that morning, but they don't bother with the events.
> 
> There's also that ugly as fuck Pride flag that has brown and black stripes to make it more "inclusive" even though the rainbow flag was adopted in part to reflect the inherent racial diversity among the LGB. Fortunately it seems like I don't see that flag around anymore.



I haven't been to Pride or a pride event since college. I just want to live my life, not be surrounded by nudity and strap ons everywhere in a noisy ass parade. And people take their children to this! I have a couple of Pride themed items, but most of my rainbow colored things are more because I have a lifelong love of them than me being gay. 

I don't think that Pride itself is a bad concept. The execution, though... 

I see that flag a lot on Tumblr. They fucking love it. I hate it. I feel it only further causes divides among LGBT that shouldn't exist. The black stripe was also originally for AIDS awareness so nice appropriation there.



ChickenGoesBawk said:


> Just got off Tumblr...
> 
> 
> what a mess.



Tumblr is always a mess, silly.

But yes, I agree with you. It's an even bigger dumpster fire during Pride Month.


----------



## ChickenGoesBawk (Jun 1, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Thanks for reminding me to change my icon


*You put the picture oh noo  *
That's hilarious dude!



kadoink said:


> to be fair, Tumblr was a mess before you got on it.


No lie there.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 1, 2019)

Its getting worse every year. The pandering is getting to the point where if a company doesn't have a disclaimer that heterosexuality is what allowed the Nazis to take over Germany they're homophobic. Its still not as obnoxious as when Marvel released Black Panther in February and spent the whole month playing "My Little Mammy".


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 1, 2019)

toilet_rainbow said:


> I haven't been to Pride or a pride event since college. I just want to live my life, not be surrounded by nudity and strap ons everywhere in a noisy ass parade. And people take their children to this! I have a couple of Pride themed items, but most of my rainbow colored things are more because I have a lifelong love of them than me being gay.
> 
> I don't think that Pride itself is a bad concept. The execution, though...
> 
> ...


I remember last Pride Month where people celebrating the fact that Reagan died in June, thus making it an indirect victory for the LGBT community.

The weird part is that I don’t think anyone on tumblr right now was alive during the Reagan administration.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes. It's fucking annoying.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 1, 2019)

It started as, "I want to be left alone and not get the shit kicked out of me." Fair, I agree. Live and let live.
But now what you see is, "I want you to love me because of my LGBTness, and if you don`t love and support me you`re a bigot." No one is obligated to like or love you. People don`t dislike you because of the gay, it`s because you suck as a person. But that`s the type of people making the most noise right now, and ir`s harming the rest of the normal gays and such by proxy.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't mind it.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 1, 2019)

CynicalGardevoir said:


> ...we should shift our focuses to places that aren't the US, UK, Sweden, France etc. etc...
> bad shit still happens in the US with the Bible-thumpers, but I rarely hear about people trying to protect people in other countries, which is very disheartening.


In other words, now that these countries have been well and truly cucked, "we" need to go wrestle other countries (like China, Russia, North Korea, Iran, etc  etc?)  down to the ground and make them our gladhanding back-patters as well. Okay.  You go and get things started, since you're so vocal and passionate about it.

Bible-thumpers  [I take it you refer to Christians?] seem to be the only group considered unworthy of existing these days, do I read you right?


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jun 1, 2019)

I might have said this before, but I will say it again. The only reason sodomy, fornication, adultery, and other forms of profoundly aberrant sexual behavior are even tolerated in this country is because of the subversive adoption of the Model Penal Code (MPC) by states in 1964. If we go back in time a mere 60 years, openly homosexual men and women in this country would have suffered felony convictions that typically led to execution. This also included adultery and fornication, so it was not limited to just homosexuals, although sodomy in the law typically referred to homosexual behaviors. The American Law Institute that introduced the MPC is a criminal organization that should be destroyed, but it probably won't because nobody cares that aberrosexuality has been destigmatized and decriminalized in this country.

Not that sharing this information even matters. It is more a fun fact than anything else because to even suggest that we should put aberrosexuals in jail again is something that would not be entertained by our mentally insane population.


----------



## ChickenGoesBawk (Jun 1, 2019)

TaterBot said:


> Bible-thumpers  [I take it you refer to Christians?] seem to be the only group considered unworthy of existing these days, do I read you right?


Most Chiristians don't mean any harm. There's people who do care about others, but everyone sees them as the same.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jun 1, 2019)

1864897514651 said:


> I might have said this before, but I will say it again. The only reason sodomy, fornication, adultery, and other forms of profoundly aberrant sexual behavior are even tolerated in this country is because of the subversive adoption of the Model Penal Code (MPC) by states in 1964. If we go back in time a mere 60 years, openly homosexual men and women in this country would have suffered felony convictions that typically led to execution. This also included adultery and fornication, so it was not limited to just homosexuals, although sodomy in the law typically referred to homosexual behaviors. The American Law Institute that introduced the MPC is a criminal organization that should be destroyed, but it probably won't because nobody cares that aberrosexuality has been destigmatized and decriminalized in this country.
> 
> Not that sharing this information even matters. It is more a fun fact than anything else because to even suggest that we should put aberrosexuals in jail again is something that would not be entertained by our mentally insane population.


What's your problem with the gays man?


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 1, 2019)

Jan_Hus said:


> What's your problem with the gays man?


To quote Dave Chapelle from one of his stand ups;

“I don’t want to talk about it! Fuck carrots!”


----------



## Chichan (Jun 1, 2019)

Pride parades are way better in Japan because they have rules and guidelines. They are quite tame and I think they should be the example for the rest of the world when it comes to that shit. Black Pigeon Speaks sums them up nicely.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jun 1, 2019)

Jan_Hus said:


> [redacted]



I equally condemn homosexuals and heterosexuals that engage in aberrosexuality. This could include extra-marital relations and contraception. If you do not understand words like "fornication" and "adultery", then just ask. Otherwise, save the ignorant attempt to de-platform me by appealing to a group of mentally insane aberrosexuals.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jun 1, 2019)

1864897514651 said:


> I equally condemn homosexuals and heterosexuals that engage in aberrosexuality. This could include extra-marital relations and contraception. If you do not understand words like "fornication" and "adultery", then just ask. Otherwise, save the ignorant attempt to de-platform me by appealing to a group of mentally insane aberrosexuals.


I'm not. I'm genuinely asking your opinion, since it's different from my own


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes. Most LGBT cunts that celebrate this suffer from unwarranted self importance and have egos bigger than their dragon dildos.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jun 1, 2019)

Jan_Hus said:


> [redacted]



What is my problem with aberrosexuality, then? It is one of the sins that cries to Heaven for God's Vengeance. I, personally, like the Constitution, and I do not believe that this country has an awful foundation to work with. If God burns this country into an unrecognizable crisp like Sodom and its surrounding cities, then so be it, but it would be an unnecessary loss produced by the indifference of men.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 1, 2019)

It really depends on where you live and what your country's stance is for LGBT rights. But in America? Yes. These days, you're either on the side of virtue signalers who insist on shoving it in your face everywhere you go, or you're a bigot who wants to murder them at night if you choose to ignore it. I have nothing against gays/lesbians/bisexuals, but I do feel bad for those who just want to celebrate quietly in their own ways. On the flip side, I'm happy that there are other LGBT people calling out the deviancy in the community- especially when they involve _children_ with those activities (I could rant for days about parents exploiting "drag kids" for woke points).


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 1, 2019)

1864897514651 said:


> What is my problem with aberrosexuality, then? It is one of the sins that cries to Heaven for God's Vengeance. I, personally, like the Constitution, and I do not believe that this country has an awful foundation to work with. If God burns this country into an unrecognizable crisp like Sodom and its surrounding cities, then so be it, but it would be an unnecessary loss produced by the indifference of men.


Alright, so it's not you that has the issue, but God?

In that case, why is God so damn concerned with who's fucking whom? Doesn't the big man have bigger issues to deal with?

And if all the shit throughout both American and human histories, gays screwing each other is what causes him to get hands-on with the smiting, dude has very strange priorities.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> ...why is God so damn concerned with who's fucking whom? Doesn't the big man have bigger issues to deal with?


Since you asked, I'll try to explain it the way "Christians" might: the human body is a creation. Of God's. All the rules and laws in Scriptures are solely for humans' health and well-being, from food to sex, from social interactions to spirituality.  God cares about people and their lives. All people. 
 If we don't understand the reasons, it's because there's something we're missing.


----------



## Private Pyle (Jun 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> And if all the shit throughout both American and human histories, gays screwing each other is what causes him to get hands-on with the smiting, dude has very strange priorities.


Not that I’m agreeing with the other guy but looking at the Bible, God really does come off as having serious blue and orange morality. Kind of comes of as eldritch in a way


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 2, 2019)

1864897514651 said:


> I equally condemn homosexuals and heterosexuals that engage in aberrosexuality. This could include extra-marital relations and contraception. If you do not understand words like "fornication" and "adultery", then just ask. Otherwise, save the ignorant attempt to de-platform me by appealing to a group of mentally insane aberrosexuals.



Can't tell if trolling or just Stormfront at this point (or maybe Transvaalan is ban-evading)

Even /pol/ isn't this dumb and autistic about queers.

Also, I wonder what your opinion is regarding non-whites?

PROTIP: The Bible was written by a bunch of old dead Jews. I'm fine with people who are Christian, and in fact, I am somewhat religious myself but the hardcore Religious Right fundie types who interpret the Bible in the most literal way possible can fuck off.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 2, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Can't tell if trolling or just Stormfront at this point (or maybe Transvaalan is ban-evading)
> 
> Even /pol/ isn't this dumb and autistic about queers.
> 
> ...


The New Testament wasn't solely written by Jews and it mentions that in... The New Testament. That's the book that Christians most concerns themselves with and in fact, one of the main thrusts of Jesus's teaching is that the grace of God can be extended to gentile and Jew alike, because it's a non-hereditary faith predicated on a core set of beliefs that transcends petty genealogies.

I'm not a deranged fag like random-string-of-numbers guy, but I can tell you that marriage, being the healthiest way to rear children and have a loving, interpersonal relationship with another person, was plainly defined in the New Testament as being between a man and a woman since, and I quote, "queerin' don't make babies." or something like that. Some people look back at the old Jewish remedy for teh geh and try to graft it onto Christianity but really, there's no justification for the hostility. 

Also, most books were written by people who are now dead.  if 'being alive' is the only way to be taken seriously, we have a terrible dearth of wisdom to live by.

Edit: added some shit.


----------



## ChickenGoesBawk (Jun 2, 2019)

Let's get back on topic my dudes. 

_*"Is Pride Month overkill these days?" *_

Absolutely.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 2, 2019)

@1864897514651 The fuck is "aberrosexuality"? Is that an "Abe" Lincoln fetish?


----------



## Ihavenohands (Jun 2, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I understand why Pride came about in the first place. It was after Stonewall, but at that time, the LGBT were only looking to be seen as everyone else.
> 
> Nowadays, it doesn’t seem like it’s enough to just have a parade and be done. Now there’s Trans Day of Awareness, Pride Week and Pride Month. It’s become so mainstream that it’s near impossible now to go a day without some mention of this specific group in the news. I feel like having all these holidays goes against being seen as “just like everyone else”.
> 
> ...


>there are countries that LGBT are treated unfairly
>western nations are a bit overboard with it

None of those countries are western, there's no need for this circus here. I now know how blacks feel during black history month - just the thought of all those sycophants riding your dick on social media because you are LGBT sickens me.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 2, 2019)

The issue is pretty complicated. Initial rights marches where effectively a minority stepping out of line and demanding to be treated with some basic human dignity.Since we've made a lot of progress Modern pride marches have lost a lot of momentum and coesion that the siege mentallity provided as things have got better for LGBT people. To the point Gay Conservatives arnt particulary moronic at this stage.  At the aim is to the common change the culture at this stage (if one looks at the total collapse of bastardry stigma this is doable) and build pressure on nations where gay people are treated shamefully. Pride marches still have a place as a important social event but their are problems.
The commercialisation of the event has turned it into a product, corporations all 'bravely' stepping up to support LGBT movement (now their isnt any stigma in doing so) are now doing what corporations always do. Which is shove it down everyones fault and embellish the 'iconic' (mega gay) aspects.


----------



## Pargon (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't mind Pride. I mostly don't mind the parades, especially now that every year they generate lulz by people shrieking about cops being/not being involved, about Zionists showing up, etc., etc. It is impossible to enjoy or appreciate anything when you're a leftist. For the most part, though? Visibility good. Awareness good. Yay, equal rights.

What I do I mind is that it's like Christmas for some people, in that they start talking about it (and in some cases trying to benefit from it, like that Selenite troon) like _months_ before it begins. You have thirty fucking days. Calm down.

(I also greatly mind the fact that pride's become marketable and monetized, but that's not the LGBT community's fault. Capitalism gonna be like that but McDonald's trying to sell fries with rainbow instead of golden arches on the box is just as scummy as anything else they've ever done.)


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jun 2, 2019)

The gay community will always have a massive chip on its shoulder because the vast majority (I'd say 95%) will always deal with the emotional fallout as being seen as a disapointment to their parents. And no amount of gay pride will change that the majority of parents when told their child is gay will be emotional hot messes. Because they sacrificed their own emotional leisure to carry on their genetic code and then they learn their son is (most likely) a genetic dead end.

So they lash out and obsess over it. It's truly a form of overcompensating. Really how absurd is it to have pride over what you enjoy having sex with?


----------



## Ihavenohands (Jun 2, 2019)

https://twitter.com/EuroTradition/status/1135038824034308096


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 2, 2019)

smh at how many christcucks there are ITT. You all sound low IQ af.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 2, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> @1864897514651 The fuck is "aberrosexuality"? Is that an "Abe" Lincoln fetish?


Great, another letter in the alphabet soup.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeh.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jun 2, 2019)

The whole pride month thing nowadays can be summed up in one word: Redundant.

As far as anyone's concerned, the LGBT movement already "won" in the West. It's completely legal, corporations fully endorse it everywhere you turn regardless of the time of year (though let's be honest they only do this now _because_ it's legal to endorse and profitable to do so) and acceptence is overall generally universal. The only people still opposed to it around such places are both small in number and too stubborn to change so shoving it in everyone's faces does nothing but annoy even the people who are already "on the team" as it were. Hell I already see LGBT discussion everywhere on the internet every goddamn day so to have an entire month dedicated to it is utterly superfluous at best.

And for the argument of "But it's still not legal/safe for other countries", screaming their heads off in their safe spaces elsewhere ain't gonna do jack shit about those issues. All these people talk the talk but they sure as hell ain't gonna walk the walk and actually go to those countries where they're still tossing gays off buildings because none of them have a single vertebrae of a backbone to actually do something brave and meaningful regarding the matter.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 2, 2019)

Only mention I've seen of it this year around was whether it's okay to fuck in leather strapped outfits in front of children or not.

And then 50 posts trying to figure out if the original tweet was sarcastic, and I shit you not, half the replies said "obviously, look at the commas and double periods". Not the fact that it's absurd to fuck in public to celebrate and hope people will accept you.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 2, 2019)

eldri said:


> I get the inkling that the LGBT community or at least the individuals that represent them would agree with this tweet.
> View attachment 781157
> I gather from this tweet that they expect others to be an ally but also be subservient which is horrendous IMO.


Wow, that tweet is pretty bigoted.  "Hey, Fuck You furries, otherkins, aces, demis, and fucking nonces, this is for the REAL marginalized people, posers."

How do you get your own month?  How hard do you have to work to get one?  There are only 12 months, so what if months over lap?  What if fucking nonces get stuck with February?  Will black people be mad?  I've never even heard of a fucking nonce, so wouldn't that make fucking nonces more marginalized than black people?

Also, I wanted to add, my job placed a sign-up list for people who wanted pride shirts.  I work at a nation wide retail place, but still a small staff, so of course the store is going to virtue signal because companies have to be woke, but it feels weird being one of the few people that work at my store that did not put my name down for a literally gay shirt.  I lean more libertarian, so I don't care if gays be gay, I'm just not going to be a billboard for it.  So yeah, when national corporations are participating in your movement for equality, you've won.  When you have to actively search out a family owned Christian baker and make unnecessary demands to perpetuate a narrative, you make yourself look bad.


----------



## ProfDongs (Jun 2, 2019)

Much like every parade they should have theirs in fields or on a large race track, just get the fuck off of the city roads and quit slowing everything the fuck down to show everyone how much dick you can suck. It seems really awkward to encourage these things as big family events when the premise is sex and it generally devolves into huge groups of people in fetish gear with balloon dicks. Its the point, but its just too much vanity for me.

Edit: And thats just the parades, why don't we celebrate firefighters or doctors monthly? They are actively doing things other than being themselves. Hell, people who work with garbage or with septic systems could deserve that since they are constantly shit on by virtue of being in those industries.


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Jun 2, 2019)

It could be dialed back a scosche.


----------



## Krimjob (Jun 3, 2019)

Drunk and Pour said:


> Wow, that tweet is pretty bigoted.  "Hey, Fuck You furries, otherkins, aces, demis, and fucking nonces, this is for the REAL marginalized people, posers."
> 
> How do you get your own month?  How hard do you have to work to get one?  There are only 12 months, so what if months over lap?  What if fucking nonces get stuck with February?  Will black people be mad?  I've never even heard of a fucking nonce, so wouldn't that make fucking nonces more marginalized than black people?


Nonce is british slang for pedophile.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2019)

In the past we had military parades to remind everyone who is in power. Now we have gay pride parades. Draw your own conclusions about who is in power.

They are not superfluous because people have to be reminded.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 3, 2019)

It's about identity politics in Current Year and the age of Orange Man Bad.

Of course it's overkill.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah, probably, but not enough that I give a shit. Even if it is technically a fetish parade, I have no real issue with one day of the year being dedicated to letting your freak flag fly, just don't bring kids to it. Not every single event needs to be kid friendly imo


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> one day of the year being dedicated to letting your freak flag fly





> *Pride Month*


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 3, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


>


talking about the actual parade, fam, the rest doesn't effect me enough to even notice it.

So I guess the answer is no, haha


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 3, 2019)

Ihavenohands said:


> https://twitter.com/EuroTradition/status/1135038824034308096
> 
> View attachment 782129


Whatever that was, it's gone now and the usual archives don't seem to have captured it.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

Lissamine Green said:


> Whatever that was, it's gone now and the usual archives don't seem to have captured it.


https://archive.md/kq4WA


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 5, 2019)

The only thing I hate about Pride months is sociopathic corporations pretending like they actually give a fuck. They don't. If fag bashing would make them more money than not fag bashing, we'd see corporations sponsoring the Westboro Baptist Church. 

Otherwise, its like Black History Month. Whatever. I don't care. I don't believe that 95% of people are special or unique, so if people want to play pretend that they are, fine. You want to say you're better than the whites, the straights, the Asians, fine. The corporations are the ones that get on my nerves because you know its all bullshit, yet they pretend they care.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 5, 2019)

As a clear non-homosexual who jacks it to anime traps; I can say without a doubt that this pride stuff is just an excuse for people to be obnoxious and do disgusting shit in public. It's pointless, but people keep it going because money and aforementioned immunity to consequences. It's counter-intuitive actually, because all these pride parades end up doing is giving countries that actually dislike gays ammo to say "hey men who fuck men/women who fuck women are exhibitionists who show their genitalia to children while kissing them on the lips and tonguing them". And you can't say that's not true, because many a picture and many a video have been taken of that exact behavior, with either some or all of those factored in.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 5, 2019)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> take comfort in how this has fucked them (har har har) outside of the Western world. Particularly in Russia. Had they not had sex crazed faggots openly grinding each other in minimal amounts of BDSM gear in front of any camera available, I wonder what the LGBT movement in Russia would have looked like.


Pretty much the same, because Russian society is highly influenced by prison inmate mentality and Russian criminal culture. Russian convicts and bandits really don't hold gay people in high regard, and they never did.

Because of that deep level of resentment, I think any attempt at enacting legal protections for LGBT people in Russia, even without the existence of "queer culture", would be similar to desegregation in the American South - it would meet widespread, often violent, popular resistance from many Russians, and enforcing laws in many regions would require sending in the military to quell public unrest, like the famous desegregation of schools in Little Rock, AR enforced by the 101st Airborne. Prejudice against gay people would linger for many decades afterwards, barely contained by any hate speech laws.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 5, 2019)

Pride Month is absolutely overkill. No one gives a shit if you enjoy sucking dick, it's like being proud of preferring coffee over tea. 
And then there's all the other problems I have with the movement in its current state, but they've already been outlined by everyone else ITT


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 5, 2019)

Guardian G.I. said:


> Pretty much the same, because Russian soiciety is highly influenced by prison inmate mentality and Russian criminal culture. Russian convicts and bandits really don't hold gay people in high regard, and they never did.
> 
> Because of that deep level of resentment, I think any attempt at enacting legal protections for LGBT people in Russia, even without the existence of "queer culture", would be similar to desegregation in the American South - it would meet widespread, often violent, popular resistance from many Russians, and enforcing laws in many regions would require sending in the military to quell public unrest, like the famous desegregation of schools in Little Rock, AR enforced by the 101st Airborne. Prejudice against gay people would linger for many decades afterwards, barely contained by any hate speech laws.



I'm definitely no expert on Russian culture, so thanks for clarifying. I guess the point i was going for was that perhaps they could have made a far better attempt at political/societal acceptance and done so very gradually WITHOUT Pride acting the way it does.


----------



## r00 (Jun 5, 2019)

I cant wait til we reach a point where being gay isnt something to be proud of, any more than being straight is.
Liking cocks and rainbows isnt really much of an achievement.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 5, 2019)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> As a clear non-homosexual who jacks it to anime traps



I made a mistake in opening this thread.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 5, 2019)

r00 said:


> I cant wait til we reach a point where being gay isnt something to be proud of, any more than being straight is.
> Liking cocks and rainbows isnt really much of an achievement.



It's that way for the majority of gay people. Many can just get on with their lives and be happy, it's just that like everything else that gives people happiness it gets taken over by the day care generation and the Marxist professors who groomed them. They can't be satisfied with just being part of a group of people, they have to take control of it and then destroy it. 

The rest of the community is just sat cringing while wanting the same sense of fulfilment any sane person wants in life. Find a career, a home, a partner, a family and so on. Being gay is no more special than being straight, as being black is no more special than being white. What really makes people special is their character and contributions in life.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 5, 2019)

If it wasn't for the rampant degeneracy that goes on during these things I wouldn't care.

Like BHM though I think an entire month is overkill though. I mean July isn't "Freedom Month" is it?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, it gives an excuse for the goy to kill pure whites over a lifetime.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 5, 2019)

r00 said:


> I cant wait til we reach a point where being gay isnt something to be proud of, any more than being straight is.
> Liking cocks and rainbows isnt really much of an achievement.


That's already happened. Why do you think the Transtrender fad happened?

Being gay doesn't piss off mom&dad enough anymore.


----------



## queerape (Jun 7, 2019)

Where I am,the crazy antics or pride have long since been replaced by corporate floats


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 18, 2019)

Gay Pride was a horrible idea because the people most likely to be "loud and proud" of any group are generally not the kind of human beings you want to associate with. Frankly, this bullshit we've seen is exactly what happens when you try to create a movement out of a very disparate group of people who's man thing in common is that they've been wounded due to factors beyond their control. I feel the worst for the quiet, introverted kids who just want to feel decent about themselves but are constantly being conscripted into "WE'RE HERE AND WE'RE QUEER" deathmarches that benefit nobody but the assholes who organized the show and the other assholes who watch it and sperg out about it.


----------



## Ashy the Angel (Jun 18, 2019)

Judging by this thread? No.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 18, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> Judging by this thread? No.


Yes, we need to keep pumping this shit through the media until every single person has the appropriately assigned opinion. Thanks, comrade, your opinion is especially important as you, yourself, are a giant faggot.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Jun 19, 2019)

The marketing is greedy but I gotta say that LGBT sandwich looked pretty tasty because I haven’t had guacamole in an LBT before.


----------

